# My Fursona Bio (Template by Arrow Tibbs) But AGAIN



## BobtheCob (Apr 11, 2018)

Arrow Tibbs made this template, so Thank you!

Name: Andy
Age: 27
Sex: Male
Species: Arctic Wolf
Height: 71 cm (when on all fours), 143 cm (when standing up)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: White
- Markings: Faint Grey steaks along fur, with
- Eye color: Lightning Blue
Behavior and Personality: Funny, but takes people seriously when they need it. Makes lots of inside jokes with his friends. When playing games, though, he becomes very competitive

Skills: Silent when he wants to be, very fast, good at parkor
Weaknesses: Extreme heats

Likes: memes, video games
Dislikes: bad puns

Clothing/Personal Style: Black hooded jacket, snowboarding goggles (on forehead), dark blue pants

Life Goal: To win the olympics
Profession: Professional Snowboarder
Birthdate: October 21st, 1991

Favorite food: Chicken
Favorite drink: Soda
Favorite location: The Arctic
Favorite weather: Snowfall
Favorite color: Ice blue

Least liked food: Spinach
Least liked drink: Pineapple Juice
Least liked location: Sahara Desert
Least liked weather: Rain

Favorite person: Assasinator
Least liked person: No one
Friends: Everyone

Please leave some suggestions!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

suggestions


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 11, 2018)

That is an all-time low for you


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

BobtheCob said:


> Some thoughts


And you?


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 11, 2018)

I am an angel


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 11, 2018)

I am an *intellectual*.


----------



## Wollymon (Apr 18, 2018)

I am a sock with googly eyes


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

Wollymon said:


> I am a sock with googly eyes


Cool


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 23, 2018)

Like your pic.

How much of the time would you say he goes on all four?

Does he hunt in the wild,  or is he civilized?

-Wulf


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 24, 2018)

He is civilized, but gets lonely sometimes in the Arctic, which is why he is so friendly with others.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 24, 2018)

Interested in some kind of RP?

Wulf's thing is hunting, interested in some kind of hunting rp story?

-Wulf


----------



## BobtheCob (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes I would.
-Andy


----------



## BobtheCob (Aug 11, 2021)

Yoooooooo like third day or smth on here since MARCH OF 2019 HOLY CRAP
Also I'm restarting and making a new sonnnaaaaa so that's fun
Hopefully I've learned something and this time is better than 3-ish whole years ago


----------



## BobtheCob (Aug 11, 2021)

Arrow Tibbs made this template, so Thank you!

Name: Rob. Just Rob
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Glass Frog
Height: 4'9" (glass frogs are known to be much smaller than your average frog)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Absolutely no hair (he's a frog, duh)
- Markings: of his front side is entirely clear (since he is specifically a glass frog), allowing you to see his organs (from the top of his legs up to halfway up his jaw). The rest of him (his legs, head, and back) is a light green that slowly fades to white the closer you get to his signature clear skin in his front)
- Eye color: a brownish-red for his irises, but a soft, deep navy blue for his pupils

Behavior and Personality: He naturally has quite a lot of energy, which actually collides with his slightly cynical and sarcastic nature. If he makes fun of you, then he likes you and trusts you to not be offended, but if you are, he makes sure to soften himself a bit, since he is aware he can be a bit too much sometimes. If he's overly polite around you, that doesn't mean that he doesn't like you necessarily, just that he doesn't feel wholly comfortable or relaxed around you or in that particular situation. He always walks around on two legs, but when there is no seat around then he can do the frog/Asian squat, even being able to sleep in that position if necessary.

Skills: He is *decently* athletic since he has energy, but knows that he needs more practice, but it doesn't help that he bounces around between different sports, not being able to decide on which he likes most. The current sport that he's working on is parkour (he can't do a flip yet, also if you ask him about it be prepared to get a whole spiel about it)
Weaknesses: He has a rare skin condition that keeps his glands from naturally producing mucus, so he has to take baths and douse himself in water multiple times a day to keep him from drying out. Because of this, he and his family have 2 homes. One in Malaysia (right above Singapore, and it has the same kind of weather) to stay in during the summer, and one in Oregon for the winter so he can be around his extended family.

Likes: Being around his friends (but is also okay with being alone sometimes). He highly respects people who don't take themselves too seriously and are able to laugh at themselves and don't really care what people think about them, since he thinks about his public image all the time, especially around people he doesn't know very well. He also values a good sense of humour and comedic timing. Also-also he loves eating. Just eating in general.
Dislikes: Hot weather, being in places where he doesn't know anyone, and he has a hard time pushing and motivating himself to do things he doesn't want to do, even when he knows that it is good for him.

Clothing/Personal Style: He usually wears nothing on top but a waterproof windbreaker jacket with the zipper unzipped, and then loose-fitting pants made from quick-dry material. His wardrobe choices are from having to hydrate his skin constantly due to his skin condition.

Life Goal: Have a stable life (but not with too much money that he feels he has to spend), and eventually find a girl to share his life with (he is also a huge romantic)
Profession: Minimum-wage job at fast-food (he is still in cooleg)
Birthdate: 30 Oct 2001 (his birthday is always overshadowed by Halloween)

Favorite food: Grilled cheese with tomato soup
Favorite drink: 100 plus (he learned to like it when he was on a trip to Singapore with his parents, but he's super bummed they don't have it in the U.S., despite having it in a lot of Canada.
Favorite location: Singapore (since it has huge thunderstorms there and rains *aaallllll the time*)
Favorite weather: raining (specifically thunderstorms that last anywhere from 20-60 minutes. He visited Seattle once and almost figuratively died  in the extremely slow spitting of rain that lasts for days on end.)
Favorite color: Whenever someone asks this question he always jokes that it is "the color of glass", but then confesses that it is maroon.

Least liked food: Uhmmm......frog?
Least liked drink: coffee (whenever it is not drowned in chocolate i.e. a mocha
Least liked location: anywhere dry (not specifically hot, just dry; low humidity)
Least liked weather: when there isn't a cloud in the sky and the sun is bright and painful

Favorite person: His "uncle" Andy, who isn't actually related, but a family friend (my last character and also helps tie in how he knows ShUwUba, one of my friends).
Least liked person: He doesn't really like people who start up controversial arguments/debates/conversations because he has a hard time keeping his ideas about things under control and can super easily start really *arguing* with them (which he hates but can't stop himself from doing once he gets started).
Friends: Uncle Andy, ShUwUba, and a bunch of people who've since gone their separate ways.


----------

